# Ladies...Need input...



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be brief. (I know, everybody's thinking that's not possible) I need ideas/suggestions on things that I can do/say to show my W that I love her. 

Before all my Alpha buds out there think I've gone beta, I absolutely have not. I am still taking a strong Alpha stand and currently it may be getting me frozen out in the master BR, but things are better as far as peace, harmony and discipline in our home.

So ladies (and gents) I'm fishing for the most unique and special ways to make W feel loved. Need to sweeten the Alpha offering with a little beta. And I want stuff besides "do the dishes/laundry, flowers, childcare etc." 

Get out those gooey stories of how he swept you off your feet or how (men) you knocked her out with one punch (or two) ROMANCE!

I'm getting crusty and old and need new blood. I took yellow roses and her favorite KK doughnuts to the school today. Oh so CLICHE! Yawn...:sleeping: (BTW: She did call to say thanks:smthumbup

Black


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Any chance you have some artist blood in you? One of the nicest gifts/acts of love I have ever gotten was a sketch pencil/charcoal drawing that my husband did off of a photo of the two of us sitting at the beach watching the sunset. If my house was on fire, I would grab my family, pets, bible and that drawing.


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! If I had artistic talent, that would be awesome. I can sketch (rough and technical) a little. 

I really want to say you perfectly captured my request in this thread.

I bow before the romantic greatness of Mr. Brennan... He must be truly a master of the love game.


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

There is nothing more romantic one earth that my husband could do for me than plan an overnight or weekend trip for the two of us alone, so we could have a romantic night and day, and sleep in together!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband does a lot of small things for me.

In summer, he turns on the air-conditioner in the bedroom before I take a nap. 

When two of us are riding our scooters on the road, if he passes me, he will stop somewhere and wait for me. It is always a very sweet feeling. 

When I have a rash on my leg, he asks me to give him my leg, and he will put cream on me. 

When I am sick, he takes me to the clinic and wait for me. When I need to take pills, he brings me water and pills. 

When I want to buy flowers, he takes me to the flower shop right away. 

When I feel low in spirit, I tell him, he gives me warm hugs and caresses me in a very affectionate way! 

...........................................................

For me, it is small things he does makes me feel in love. It shows he thinks about me all the time, he is taking care of my needs and he is constantly thinking of making me happy!


The doughnut thing is actually very sweet.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

One time my husband picked me up from work and he had a bag packed. He took me to this house, in the woods, that had been turned into a place where we both got massages, then shared a shower together, and then had the living room to ourselves while we enjoyed the fire, and the wine and fruit and cheese the owners left for us. What a nice surprise.

On a different note, if you don't want to go the romantic route, what REALLY makes me feel loved is when he reacts to something I have said. For example, if I had said one day that I saw a statue at XYZ store that reminded me of my mom, and described it. And then the next day, if I came home from work and that statue was waiting for me on our kitchen counter. THAT says love to me.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

What a lovely subject! 
One the most pleasant surprises about my husband is how romantic he can be. He's been known to give me Old Hollywood kisses where I am dipped, just like when the marriage commissioner told Mr.G it was time to kiss me. Still waters do run deep, because my husband is the strong, silent type.
I love theatre and there is a lovely autumn festival in Stratford, Ontario. I have associated the fall with romance. My husband booked a hotel room and bought tickets to a play, as well as asked me to choose a restaurant. Stratford is a storybook town, with a gorgeous lake that has swans. Dinner was leisurely and decadent, as well as breakfast. Even though it was only one night, little getaways like this breathe life into a marriage. It's amazing what clean country air, fiery foliage and full bodied red wine can do!
We are finally going home to visit my husband's family. New Brunswick is like a Canadian Maine, think fish and rocky beaches. It will be our first anniversary and I will meet ALL of my in laws. My mother in law is planning a quaint dinner party for us. I'm so excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My advice is to listen carefully to what she says. She will give you clues as to what she really wants/needs/desires. Every woman is different. I have a big smile on my face just from a simple text my dh sent me this morning. Words of endearment lately are the keys to my heart.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww. Donuts & flowers = very good.

Leave a card on her nightstand telling her all of the ways you love her/why you married her. 

Vacuum. And look like you're into it. 

Rent a movie and stay in. 

When she gets out of the shower look at her with The Look and tell her "Goodness, my wife is hot."

Compliment her in front of her friends (this aumotically gets you 20 bonus points). Trust me!


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

All excellent replies so far Ladies. 

Mrs G, Turnera, and AvaTara currently lead with 3 votes for short, unexpected romantic getaways. I think the key for those is planning, preparation and surprise, right?

GP - you have the most wonderful way with words. Your posts can cause me to get behind in my day because I enjoy reading them. Mr. GP sounds like a wise and very fortunate man.

Mrs. G - Beautiful words in your posts, too. Best wishes for meeting your in-laws too. Just remember in-laws "are but are not" an important part of marriage. They "are" important because they can give us some insight into how our spouses became the people they are. They "are not" important to our relationship because they should have little influence on our marriages and how we conduct our lives and families in the present. 

Black


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Right. It turns a girl on to see her man spend time preparing something with her in mind.

I once read that the greatest turn-on (according to a survey) for a man to do was to personally bake cookies. So unexpected, something he usually expects HER to do, and so obviously done with her in mind.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

A dove chocolate rose on her pillow.

Literally sweep her off her feet and jog her to the bedroom. Shut the door with your foot and, well, you can figure out the rest. 

Take her to the ballet.

If you catch her rubbing her neck or acting like it is sore reach over and give her a little neck massage. I love it when my DH notices and takes action.

Mix CD. HAHA! I love it when my DH makes me a CD with my latest favorite songs on them...I recommend sticking in some romantic songs you guys danced to at your wedding or early on in your relationship, too.

Write on the bathroom mirror "I love you!" with that special window writer stuff you can get at walmart or the dollar store. Be sure to be the one to clean it off, too. You could do a special message if you want rather than ILY.

When you are in the hallway together put her up against the wall and kiss her passionately. When you pull away give her a ****y grin and tell her you just couldn't help yourself.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> If my hubby arranged for babysitting, made dinner reservations, packed our things, and surprised me with a weekend getaway, I'd be on him like white on rice. A friend of mine's H did this for her and I thought it was the sweetest thing ever. The most romantic part of it was he'd been a careful observer over time because he knew just what outfits to pack, what makeup, toiletries, etc. She said he had it so completely planned out she couldn't have done it better herself!
> 
> There would definitely be sex in that hotel room! (Maybe I need to copy and paste this to my hubby somehow.... LOL!)


This is very romantic! A dream really.

At this point I'd be satisfied if my husband turned off the tv, put down the cell phone, and asked me to play a game of scrabble.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

mommy22 said:


> The most romantic part of it was he'd been a careful observer over time because he knew just what outfits to pack, what makeup, toiletries, etc. She said he had it so completely planned out she couldn't have done it better herself!


So true. When my DH picked me up that time with a packed bag, the VERY first thing I thought was 'oh God, what nightie and swimsuit had he picked out of the closet?'


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

That is a GREAT one! 

Turn off the friggin' tv! Turn to face her and say 'let's do something.' 

swoon


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

M22 - I will be paying very close attention over the next 30 - 60 days to set up and get it right for a getaway in early summer. All the way down to clothes, make up, and goodies. The overwhelming favorite BIG romantic gig is the getaway with all the fixings. I'd be a true fool not to swing the bat at this one.

Jelly, notaname - I love the "little things" things too. I need as many of those ideas as I can get. I'm trying to get to where I can do 1 thing a day (at least) that silently SCREAMS "I LOVE YOU!" Some will become SOP I'm sure.

Keep 'em coming Ladies! This is great stuff! And just think of how many people (guys) might pick up things you give me here and employ them to woo back their brides.

Black


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

One thing to remember, I would NOT do one thing a day. I would do them randomly, so she feels like you just 'get the urge' to show her you love her. Too much repetition may make her think you're being calculating and have an ulterior motive.


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

turnera said:


> One thing to remember, I would NOT do one thing a day. I would do them randomly, so she feels like you just 'get the urge' to show her you love her. Too much repetition may make her think you're being calculating and have an ulterior motive.


Excellent point, turnera! You are right. Daily might be a little much and predictable.


----------



## JLynnMann (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I love the getaway idea! How romantic.

The little things, to me, make me feel so special. Holding a door for me, giving me an unexpected hug or kiss, making me a snack or bringing a drink w/o being asked or it mentioned...
I'm not big on flowers but every once in awhile would be nice. A little effort goes a looonnnggg way with most women I know. Picking out a sappy movie or chick flick- anything you know she would like and surprising her with it. This would be a wonderful surprise in my eyes. 
Doing things around the house from time to time w/o being asked to. Seeing a need and filling it again w/o being asked. 
Holding her hand. Leaving her a message occasionally- nothing too elaborate just a short note letting her know you are thinking of her. 

Sending texts to her cell whether they be romantic or sexually explicit. 

Those are the small things I would love.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

I love romantic picnics. Hubby and I go always go for a picnic whenever we can with some champagne/wine, snacks, chocs,fruits and yummy food surprise that I made. I also love hiking with my hubby and camping. It's so relaxing and sweet when we sit by the fire, toast marshmallows, watch the stars, drink some wine and talk all night. Oh, and also I love it when we wake up, I make some lunch food and pack clothes just incase with no plans and just start driving for a road trip, stopping at some nice nature spots such as lakes/sea/falls/etc. and have a picnic there, then keep driving till night, stop by a restaurant for dinner, then check in a hotel or check in a hotel first, change clothes for dinner then eat in a restaurant first. When we first went for a roadtrip, hubby packed our stuff and when we got to the hotel later on, I opened the bag and I found the teddy bear (that we'd named Poo) that he gave me when we first met in the bag (so sweet!) and ever since then we always bring poo with us even when we watch the fireworks together


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

mommy22 said:


> YOu seem like a great student! I will say, if you pull off the weekend getaway like my friend's hubby did, she'll never forget it. She'll be bragging to her friends about it for a long, long time. She'd be touched just to know how much effort you're putting into just finding ways to be romantic!


Thanks M22! That's one of my personal quests, to dispel the myth that testosterone in high levels makes men stupid. We are all capable of learning until we die, some of us just make the mistake of being stubborn and prideful, thinking "I know it all." 

I like learning new stuff to reinvent myself and keep people on their toes.

Black


----------

